# Help a blonde out...



## dwndrgn (Nov 23, 2004)

Someone posted info on a book that sounded fascinating and I replied saying I'd put it on my 'to read' list.  Unfortunately I didn't do so right away and now I can't find where that post is.  Duh.  And of course, being the silly blonde I am I can't remember thing one about the book or the author.  Duh again.  Anyone have a clue what book it was?


----------



## Leto (Nov 23, 2004)

Do you remember who answered to you ? If so, search for all posts by this member.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Nov 23, 2004)

what was the book about?


----------



## Mark Robson (Nov 23, 2004)

It wasn't The Amulet of Samarkand, was it?  The Bartimeaus Trilogy - about the Demon.  You mentioned in one thread that you were going to add this to your reading list.


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Nov 23, 2004)

I never had you marked as a creep Urpen.


----------



## dwndrgn (Nov 23, 2004)

That's it!  Thanks bunches!


----------



## Mark Robson (Nov 23, 2004)

Lacedaemonian said:
			
		

> I never had you marked as a creep Urpen.


Just shows how little you know me, Lace!


----------



## Maryjane (Nov 23, 2004)

_I have blond (moments) all the time and I'm a red head, busy mind _


----------



## Hypes (Nov 25, 2004)

Takes one to know one, Peter.


----------

